# 8 Shot .327 Handguns?



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with any of the 8 shot .327 Mag Revolvers out there?

I believe S&W & Taurus have them and Rugger has a Black Hawk version.

I am thinking that it would be a great round for walking in the dessert. Also it shoots the .32 H&R Mag and the S&W .32 Long.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

A .327 mag? Did something get past me?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

FNISHR said:


> A .327 mag? Did something get past me?


It's been around for several years! Check here: 53796 - Ammo .327 Federal Magnum Personal Defense Hydra-Shok Jacketed Hollow Point 85 Grain 1400 fps 20 Round Box


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I guess I've been in my cave too much. Learn something every day.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

My Ruger GP100 only holds 7, but it is about perfect otherwise


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> It's been around for several years! Check here: 53796 - Ammo .327 Federal Magnum Personal Defense Hydra-Shok Jacketed Hollow Point 85 Grain 1400 fps 20 Round Box


And therein lies the problem.
The actual name of the cartridge is .327 *FEDERAL *Magnum. Developed with Ruger to promote their revolvers, with "more shots" than .38 or .44 caliber revolvers.
Their "Hydra-Shok" load as above is 85 grain bullet at 1400 fps for 370 ft-lbs. of energy. At Midway USA, $18.89/20 on sale. Because no one is buying.

Midway lists two Federal "practice" loads. Both $27.49/50. And they have two Speer Gold Dot SD loads. Wow, a grand total of *FIVE *loads to choose from.

Oh yeah, about those reduced power "old cartridges" you can fire in the .327 Federal Magnum.
Midway has eight .32 H&R Magnum loads. Five are reduced power "Cowboy Action Shooting" loads. The cheapest SD or practice load is Black Hills. At $35.99/50.
And they have a better selection of "practice type" ammo in .32 S&W Long. Lead bullets. Cheapest is Prvi Partizan at $15.29/50.

Uh, what all that means is Federal and Ruger got together to answer a question nobody asked. That is the .327 Federal Magnum.

Ruger does not have a good record partnering with ammo folks.
A previous attempt was with Hornady for that gem of a cartridge, the .480 Ruger. Another non-question answered.
Ruger doesn't even make their Super Redhawk in their own .480 cartridge anymore. Just .44 Magnum and .454 Casull. I have a SRH in the latter.


----------



## XRacer (May 4, 2011)

It recoils pretty well and it is very noisy compared to a 9mm or 45ACP.


----------

